# My Party Menu some pics



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

This what I'm planning for my family party next week.

shrimp brain spread 
deviled ham on toasts
vegetable platter with dip
cheese/meat platter
taco dip with tortilla chips
deviled eggs
gougeres
punch, cider, coffee, water, tea, orange juice, 

chocolate chip cookies
witch finger cookies
meringue ghosts
eerie eyeballs
cream cheese mints
truffles
cupcakes

The cookies, meringues, mints, truffles and cupcakes are made and in the freezer.

Here's some pics;


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

gennifyr--- What an organized woman you are!! I love the look of your finger's, very creepy !! And the little ghosts.. What are they made of?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

gennifyr...its good to see you...I think its been awhile since I seen your name on the board.
Your menu sounds wonderful & those pictures are great.....love the shaping of those fingers!

Muf


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Mumbo; The ghosts are meringues. I made them with egg whites, icing sugar a wee bit of salt and cream of tartar. You just beat them to death (until stiff) and then pipe them out onto a baking sheet and dry them out at low heat. The eyes are candy sprinkles.

Muffy; I lurk a lot! I have a 6 monther and a toddler now so been super busy parenting, renovating and such. If I'm on the computer it's because the baby is sleeping on me so it's usually to hard to type.

So the kids are why I'm super organized. Everything has to be done ahead because if the kids aren't cooperating at the last minute, it won't matter because everything will be done.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks yummy! the meringue ghosts look cute...love what you've done so far...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Those all look great. I love your witch finger cookies - how you twisted them. Mine came out alot flatter and I really like how gnarled yours look. Great job!


----------



## Nicci (Oct 14, 2008)

Those coconut balls look yummy. I want to make some coconut balls for my pirate party, where did you get the recipe?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

It's in my recipe file but I don't know where I pulled it from.

Super easy though.

Truffles

1 8oz package cream cheese
2 cups icing sugar
2 cups chocolate (chips, chopped up chocolate bar, baking chocolate)
1 1/2 teaspoons of vanilla, liquor, extract (raspberry, orange) whatever you prefer.
toasted coconut, icing sugar, sprinkles, cocoa powder, something to roll them in 

In a big bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth (with hand mixer). Gradually beat in the icing sugar until blended.

Melt chocolate (I use the microwave). Stir in chocolate and whatever flavouring you prefer. Put in the fridge for 15-30 minutes until the chocolate is stiff enough to form into balls.

Line a baking sheet with wax paper to put the balls on.

Shape chocolate into small balls (I use my hands). If the chocolate starts to melt, just put it back in the fridge. If they are still fine roll into toppings or put in fridge and then when chilled dip into toppings. Chill or freeze until serving.

*I don't know how long these will stay dry on a serving platter. I made chocolates with cherries inside last year and after being frozen and defrosted they held up fine all night. I'm hoping these will be the same. You could always serve the platter on ice to keep them cool.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Gennifyr,

The witch finger cookies are awesome! Brilliant idea! What kind of nut did you use for the nails?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

blanched whole almonds.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It all looks great! I migh use that truffle recipe. I keep adding things to my listt!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

YUM! Great pics!!!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

more truffles with halloween sprinkles

Rose Cottage: More Truffles


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

great pics/food. Do you have a recipe for the witch finger cookies?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

The witch finger recipe is here.

I have more pics of the food at the party on my blog.


----------

